# Oxalic Acid treatment schedule



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

ddb123 said:


> For various reasons, I decided to begin treating my hives for mites. I acquired an OA vaporizer kit yesterday. Is there any harm/benefit to doing a treatment right away?


None! This could be the very best time to treat as the hive is basically broodless. You kill gt than 95% of the mites in the hive. Wait until you have a day that temps are 37 and above to treat..........


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Do a single treatment now. Then wait until you can assess mite levels in the spring. You may be pleasantly surprised to find you have very low levels for a long time into spring. But don't let that lull you into complacency. Keep on testing regularly all season long. 

OAV may not be the most effective choice during periods when there is brood, particularly if there is a lot of brood because it doesn't kill mites protected under the cell cappings. But that doesn't mean it should never be used when there is brood. It's just that it may not give the highest level of control when compared to other products, especially if you are starting with a very high mite load in the hive. If you do use it when there is brood, you need to do a series. And even then you may have to repeat the series later on.

Constant monitoring is necessary to maintain the lowest mite levels with the least treatment inputs. I use sugar rolls, because if done correctly they will give accurate data and since the bees are mostly unharmed there's no hesitation to doing them as part of routine hive maintenance schedule. If one or more hives reaches the threshold, I treat the whole yard, with the exception of nucs or colonies that are in the process of requeening. I just delay the start for these until the queen is mated and has begun to settle down to work, then start immediately - but I don't skip them altogether. I don't roll all the hives, all the time, but rotate through them doing rolls weekly on one or more, so every hive is tested about once a month. During cold weather when I can't do rolls, I do weekly sticky boards on each hive to keep an eye on things. (There's much to be learned from going though the trash on a sticky board, particularly in the north when you aren't going in hives for a couple of months.)

Be sure to use the proper personal protection gear: goggles and a respirator with acid gas cartridges that is properly fitted and checked each time you use it. If you don't have a respirator, wait a few days while you order one.

I am going to go my "December" OAV treatment this week as we have finally settled down into winter and there will be little risk of reinfestation from drifting or robbing from here on out. The bizarrely warm month we've just had (temps on Christmas Eve were 72F) allowed bees to fly a lot more than normal and with no forage to work on I'm sure there was increased reinfestation. My stickies are showing a very slight uptick in the drop countsin some of my hives, though all are now broodless. Folks in the north who were diligent about treating around Thanksgiving (the usual calendar recommendation) may find it was somewhat reversed this year due to new mites being introduced after the treatment. 

Enj.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I did an OAD on Dec 16. Last month our club speaker said he usually did a treatment near Christmas. It's still near Christmas in my book. As the previous posters mentioned, do it now. enjambres also gave you good advice on PPE. Better safe than sorry. I use OAD because of the safety factor.

Good Luck!


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you guys for the awesome comments! I will surely take them to heart. One question more: the OA kit came with a surgical-type mask (slightly more heavy duty, but basically the same thing). Is that insufficient?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

No! You need at least a half-face respirator with canisters that are rated for *acid gas*. I think it's really bad news that your vaporizer came with such an inadequate and inappropriate mask. It sounds as though the mask they sent is an N95 particulate mask. 

You can buy a mask like you need from Amazon, or in big box stores in the paint department, or even in some chain hardware stores. Just be sure you get one with the proper cartridges that will be listed specifically for "acid gas". They may also do double duty for organic vapors, but it's the acid gas rating you need. (Don't get confused with the semantics of OA_Vaporization_ of an _organic_ acid - you need acid gas, plain and simple.) Expect to pay $35-50 for the correct set-up. My mask is made by 3M. I found it more cheaply on Amazon than locally. The cartridges need to be replaced whenever you start to smell the material. The replacement cartridges are cheapest on Amazon. I've had my current ones for about eighteen months, and after this week's round of treatments I'll be replacing them.

You need goggles, too, to protect your eyes.

OA vapors are really, really foul and quite dangerous to your respiratory health. Please don't take a chance. You will read here about users who rely on staying upwind, holding their breath, etc. That may work, until something happens and then they'll be in trouble. I once tripped on the power cord during a burn and dislodged the wand. Not wanting to take a chance on setting my hive on fire, I had to abruptly remove the wand mid-treatment. Because I had my mask on, it was only an annoyance and no danger to me. Get a mask with the proper cartridges and get it properly adjusted for good fit (check the seals according to the directions) and wear it every single darn time!

Here's a selfie of me in my OAV kit:








Enj.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Nancy (Enjambres) hit the nail on the head! Safety first! This is a great treatment, but does require that you take precaution!


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

I will absolutely order a respirator and some goggles today. Thank you!


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ordered a 3M respirator and cartridges rated for acid gas, as well as some goggles, this morning. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

ddb123 said:


> One question more: the OA kit came with a surgical-type mask (slightly more heavy duty, but basically the same thing). Is that insufficient?


 I am thinking you meant the OA acid kit and the mask did not come with the vaporizer. The OA kit come with OA, the mask you are speaking of, surgical gloves, and a syringe. It PPE is meant for dribble and not vaporization. 

The correct complete #m mask is part number # 62023. I also purchased some nitrile heavy green, gauntlet length gloves. They were about $5 in the pesticide part of Lowes.


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

No syringe, nor gloves. Just the N95-style mask and the vaporizer you hook up to a car battery. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/DC-908.html


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

ddb123 said:


> No syringe, nor gloves. Just the N95-style mask and the vaporizer you hook up to a car battery. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/DC-908.html


Yep need as mask as you already have done.I thought you may have gotten the brushy kit.. but I see no mask in it..
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Kit-for-Oxalic-Acid/productinfo/727K/


----------

